# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  ड़ाऊँनलोडर्स

## The Master

चलिए दोस्तो जानकारी लेते है कुछ ड़ाऊँनलोडर्स की








:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## The Master

Hot MP3 Downloader 3.2.8.2 | 7.1 MB

Hot MP3 Downloader - a program that will give you an easy and effective way to download unlimited free music! 

Nice interface does not cause the slightest inconvenience in use. 

You do not need now is''climbing''on the Internet or the site in the search for the desired favorite music. 

Mostly used to download music search engine. According to their keywords in the number of results exist, all of the songs and artists. 

Results are displayed in a list when you click on a track, it is buffered and played in the embedded player. 

If you click on the button Download, opens a window to specify the path and name of boot, and then track will automatically become a part of downloads. 

Key Features 

* 100 MILLION MP3 Available Over 100 million mp3 waiting for your discovery and download. 

* Show You the Top 100 HIT SONGS Recommend USA AIRPLAY HOT 100 every week. 

* 14 Catalogs, Versatile Styles Various catalogs for your favorites, such as Jazz, R&B, classical, pop, indie, etc. Quick search supports. 

* Shut out Any Malware Guaranteed to eliminate any form of malware (viruses, spyware, adware, etc). Only safe and clean files. 

* Higher Bitrate, Better Sound Quality Provide you better music at a higher bitrate of up to 320kbps. 

* Support iPod, iPhone and All Other Digital Players Hot MP3 Downloader is compatible with any digital players: iPod, iPhone, PSP, PDA, cell phone, etc. 






डाऊनलोड लिंक्स 


http://uploading.com/files/552265a7


या 



http://filepost.com/files/99b6m494





धन्यवाद |





:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## mantu007

*बधाई हो मास्टर जी ...आपने एक सूत्र बनाया ...........+++++++*

----------


## The Master



----------


## The Master



----------


## The Master

ये फाईल आपको patch.rar file extract करने के बाद मिलेगी

----------


## The Master

patch होने के बाद इस फाईल को डीलीट कर दे |











अब प्रोग्राम रन कीजिए ............

----------


## The Master

धन्यवाद |





:mango::banana:

----------


## The Master

> *बधाई हो मास्टर जी ...आपने एक सूत्र बनाया ...........+++++++*



क्या मतलब नारद ..... पहला है क्या ..... वेसे भी हमको डाट दिए है ....... central............ शुक्रिया ......... central 14

----------


## saam

> 




*भाई में समझा नहीं सोंग तो हमें गूगल बाबा भी दे ही देते हे तो फिर ये सोफ्टवेअर????
वैसे बिट रेट वाला ओपसन अच्छा हे....*

----------


## The Master

> *भाई में समझा नहीं सोंग तो हमें गूगल बाबा भी दे ही देते हे तो फिर ये सोफ्टवेअर????
> वैसे बिट रेट वाला ओपसन अच्छा हे....*




महामाहीम ऐसे कठीण प्रश्न ना पूछा करो............... एक बार ट्राय कर के देखो ........ छोटा सा है .......... 


हर बार गूगल से अलग अलग साईट पर जाकर डाऊनलोड करने से अच्छा है ना ....... मैंने सिर्फ शेअर किया है ............ कंपनी वाले मुझे पैसे नहीं देने वाले इसके ........... central

----------


## kajal pandey

बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए शुक्रिया मास्टर जी

----------


## The Master

> बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए शुक्रिया मास्टर जी



स्वागत है काजल जी एक एक कर और भी डाऊनलोडर यहा पोस्ट करते जाऊंगा ............. central 14

----------


## swami ji

मास्टर जी आपको नए सूत्र की बधाई हो मेरी और से ,,,,,

आची जानकारी हे जी

----------


## BP Mishra

सूत्र निर्माण के लिए बधाई हो मित्र

----------


## jai 123

धन्यवाद मास्टर जी नये सुत्र का आरंभ करने के लिए 
उपयोगी व मनोरंजक सामग्री

----------


## Devil khan

मास्टर  भाई काफी दिनों बाद  आप के ज्ञान के पिटारे से एक नया जादू निकला है  ...........धन्यवाद

----------


## jaihind20

बहुत अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर दिया है मास्टर जी ने एक ही जगह सब एम पी ३ मिल जाया करेगी धन्यबाद रेपो+++++++++++

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा सूत्र हे मासाब ++.........
सर्च में क्या लिखना हे गाने का नाम या फिल्म का नाम .....
और ये रिज्यूम भी करता हे क्या*

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर जी आपको नए सूत्र की बधाई हो मेरी और से ,,,,,
> 
> आची जानकारी हे जी


शुक्रिया मित्र .......... 




> सूत्र निर्माण के लिए बधाई हो मित्र



स्वागत है मित्र आपके सॉफ्ट भी जल्द ही देखुंगा ........... 




> धन्यवाद मास्टर जी नये सुत्र का आरंभ करने के लिए 
> उपयोगी व मनोरंजक सामग्री



शुक्रिया मित्र ........... पूरी कोशिश रहेगी .......... 






> मास्टर  भाई काफी दिनों बाद  आप के ज्ञान के पिटारे से एक नया जादू निकला है  ...........धन्यवाद




माफी खान भाई कुछ दिन ध्यान नहीं रहा लेकिन अब धीरे धीरे सब आगे बढ़ेंगे ............... 






> बहुत अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर दिया है मास्टर जी ने एक ही जगह सब एम पी ३ मिल जाया करेगी धन्यबाद रेपो+++++++++++




स्वागत है मित्र ............. कई दीनो बाद आपको देखा है ............ 





> *अच्छा सूत्र हे मासाब ++.........
> सर्च में क्या लिखना हे गाने का नाम या फिल्म का नाम .....
> और ये रिज्यूम भी करता हे क्या*





प्यारे बेडु आप कुछ भी लिख सकते है गाने का नाम सिंगर का नाम और फिल्म का नाम आपका बॉम्बे वाला गाँना भी है इसमे .............. 


हाँ ये रिज्यूम भी करता है ...........

----------


## badboy123455

> प्यारे बेडु आप कुछ भी लिख सकते है गाने का नाम सिंगर का नाम और फिल्म का नाम आपका बॉम्बे वाला गाँना भी है इसमे .............. 
> 
> 
> हाँ ये रिज्यूम भी करता है ...........


*कर लिया डाउनलोड,तोड़ [क्रेक]भी दिया  ,धन्यवाद मासाब*

----------


## Devil khan

> Attachment 395617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





मास्टर भाई इसका बिट रेट बढाता हूँ तो खरीदने को कहता है

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बढीया  साफटवेयर है ............................ +++++++++++++++

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर भाई इसका बिट रेट बढाता हूँ तो खरीदने को कहता है



खान भाई आप एक बार फिर से patch कर के देखिए |





> बढीया  साफटवेयर है ............................ +++++++++++++++





शुक्रिया मित्र ...........

----------


## nirsha

मित्र नये सूत्र शुरू करने के लिए शुक्रिया हमने इसे डाऊनलोड कर लिया है धन्यवाद

----------


## Devil khan

> खान भाई आप एक बार फिर से patch कर के देखिए |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



mastar bhai कई बार पैच कर के देखा पर नहीं हो रहा क्या करू 


मैं विंडो ७ इस्तेमाल करता हूँ

----------


## The Master

> mastar bhai कई बार पैच कर के देखा पर नहीं हो रहा क्या करू 
> 
> 
> मैं विंडो ७ इस्तेमाल करता हूँ













............................

----------


## groopji

> ............................


नमस्कार --- सूत्र पर देरी से आया क्षमा चाहता हूँ 

बहुत उपयोगी डाउनलोडर है 

आगे आने वाले डाऊनलोडर्स का बेसब्री से इन्तजार रहे गा ..........

----------


## The Master

> नमस्कार --- सूत्र पर देरी से आया क्षमा चाहता हूँ 
> 
> बहुत उपयोगी डाउनलोडर है 
> 
> आगे आने वाले डाऊनलोडर्स का बेसब्री से इन्तजार रहे गा ..........


स्वागत है ग्रुप जी ............. जल्द ही देता हूँ ..........

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मास्टर जी बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है मुबारक हो*

----------


## BP Mishra

अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान कर रहे हो साफ्टवेयर गुरु  कुछ डाउनलोडर प्रदान करने की कृपा करो।

----------


## Devil khan

> Attachment 397404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............................


masater  भाई आप जिसे रेनम करने को कह रहे हो ...वो फाइल तो उस फोल्डर मैं है ही नहीं

----------


## Rajeev

> Attachment 395590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 395591
> 
> 
> ...





> Attachment 395594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 395595
> 
> ...





> Attachment 395598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ये फाईल आपको patch.rar file extract करने के बाद मिलेगी 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Attachment 395608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch होने के बाद इस फाईल को डीलीट कर दे |
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Attachment 395617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


बहुत सार्थक जानकारी दी है मास्टर जी ,
सूत्र को शीघ्र गति प्रदान करे।
हम बेसब्री से प्रतीक्षा कर रहे है।

----------


## nirsha

> masater  भाई आप जिसे रेनम करने को कह रहे हो ...वो फाइल तो उस फोल्डर मैं है ही नहीं


हाँ मित्र आप सही कह रहे हैं हमे भी नहीं दिख रही ..........

----------


## The Master

> masater  भाई आप जिसे रेनम करने को कह रहे हो ...वो फाइल तो उस फोल्डर मैं है ही नहीं





> हाँ मित्र आप सही कह रहे हैं हमे भी नहीं दिख रही ..........




आप दोनों patch फाईल पर राईट क्लिक करे और run as admin का विकल्प चुने 







अगर patch होता है तो वो इसकी बॅकअप फाईल जरूर बनाएगा ............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

आप इस साफटवेयर को c की जगह किसी अन्*य पार्टेशन में इन्*सटॉल करे फिर ये पेच हो जायेगा 
विन्*डोज 7 में पेच होने वाले साफटवेयर अन्*य डाईव में इन्*सटॉल्  करने से आसानी से पेच हो जाते है 
में इस साफटवेयर को विन्*डोज 7 में ही चला रहा हूं
धन्*यवाद

----------


## The Master

> आप इस साफटवेयर को c की जगह किसी अन्*य पार्टेशन में इन्*सटॉल करे फिर ये पेच हो जायेगा 
> विन्*डोज 7 में पेच होने वाले साफटवेयर अन्*य डाईव में इन्*सटॉल्  करने से आसानी से पेच हो जाते है 
> में इस साफटवेयर को विन्*डोज 7 में ही चला रहा हूं
> धन्*यवाद



शुक्रिया जीत जी आपकी बात भी सही है ........ धन्यवाद |

----------


## Devil khan

> [COLOR=&quot;#000080&quot;]आप दोनों patch फाईल पर राईट क्लिक करे और run as admin का विकल्प चुने [/COLOR]  अगर patch होता है तो वो इसकी बॅकअप फाईल जरूर बनाएगा ............


 
  	हा हो गया मास्टर भाई ......सुक्रिया

----------


## badboy123455

*अगला डाउनलोडर कब ला रहे हो मासाब*

----------


## The Master

> हा हो गया मास्टर भाई ......सुक्रिया



चलो तो अगला डाऊनलोडर देखते है ..............

----------


## The Master

> *अगला डाउनलोडर कब ला रहे हो मासाब*



अभी दे रहा हूँ थोड़े देर मे .............

----------


## The Master

गाने सुन लिए अब किताबे पढ़ते है .............. 






 आप मे से कई दोस्तो को पता होगा की भारत सरकार द्वारा किताबों को स्कैन करके उन्हे पाठको के लिए पढ़ने हेतु उपलब्ध करवाया जा रहा है आप इन किताबों को 





इस साईट 




जाकर ऑनलाइन पढ़ सकते है , लेकिन इन्हे ऑनलाइन पढ़ना मेरे जैसे स्लो नेट प्रयोक्ता के लिए मुश्किल होता है 






तो आज हम इन्हे देखेंगे की इन्हे पी डी एफ स्वरूप मे किस प्रकार डाऊनलोड कर सकते है

----------


## The Master

आप साईट पर जाकर यहासे किताबों को ढूंढ सकते है 


यहा आप किताब के नाम से , लेखक के नाम से , वर्ष या आपको पता हो किस वर्ष के दौरान किताब प्रकाशित हुयी थी , 

आप विषयानुसार और भाषा के अनुसार भी किताबों को ढूंढ सकते है

----------


## The Master

हमे किताब को डाऊनलोड करने या फिर डाऊनलोड रिज्यूम करने हेतु उसके बार कोड नंबर की जरूरत पड़ती है

----------


## The Master



----------


## The Master

आप लोगो को देखना हो तो इस किताब की पहली कहाणी 



आप यहासे डाऊनलोड करे 




और 




डाऊनलोडर यहासे 





धन्यवाद |




:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## jaihind20

> आप लोगो को देखना हो तो इस किताब की पहली कहाणी 
> 
> 
> 
> आप यहासे डाऊनलोड करे 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


क्या बात है मास्टर जी आपने तो वहुत  ही अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर दिया है ........

----------


## The Master

> क्या बात है मास्टर जी आपने तो वहुत  ही अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर दिया है ........



आपको पसंद आया शुक्रिया मित्र |

----------


## Rajeev

> आप लोगो को देखना हो तो इस किताब की पहली कहाणी 
> 
> 
> 
> आप यहासे डाऊनलोड करे 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


बहुत अच्छे मास्टर जी .....................

----------


## nirsha

> आप लोगो को देखना हो तो इस किताब की पहली कहाणी 
> 
> 
> 
> आप यहासे डाऊनलोड करे 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र बहुत अच्छा सॉफ्टवेयर है बहुत काम की चीज बताई आपने इसमे इंडियन राइटर के ही बुक्स मिलेंगी या बाहर के राइटर की बुक्स भी मिलेंगी .....

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बुक डॉउनलोडर में पेजस में क्*या डालना है बार कोड तो डॉल दियाडॉउनलोड में ऐरर दिखा रहा है

----------


## BP Mishra

> आप लोगो को देखना हो तो इस किताब की पहली कहाणी 
> 
> 
> 
> आप यहासे डाऊनलोड करे 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  बहुत अच्छा डाउनलोडर साफ्टवेयर प्रदान कजके आपने फोरम के मित्रो पर बड़ा उपकार किया है । पुस्तकों का अध्ययन करने वालों के लिए यह सॉफ्टवेयर वरदान साबित होगा।

----------


## BP Mishra

> बुक डॉउनलोडर में पेजस में क्*या डालना है बार कोड तो डॉल दियाडॉउनलोड में ऐरर दिखा रहा है


 मित्र जहां पेज मांग रहा है वहाँ जिस किताब के जितने पेज डाऊनलोड करना है उसे डाले जैसे- 1-209

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत बढीया साफटवेयर है्ृ....................................

----------


## The Master

> मित्र जहां पेज मांग रहा है वहाँ जिस किताब के जितने पेज डाऊनलोड करना है उसे डाले जैसे- 1-209



अगर पूर्ण किताब डाऊनलोड करनी हो तो उस जगह को खाली रखना चाहिए .............

----------


## The Master

> बुक डॉउनलोडर में पेजस में क्*या डालना है बार कोड तो डॉल दियाडॉउनलोड में ऐरर दिखा रहा है





> बहुत बढीया साफटवेयर है्ृ....................................



आपकी समस्या का समाधान हुआ जीत जी ..........

----------


## Teach Guru

मास्टर भाई हमेशा की तरह एक उम्दा सूत्र देने के लिए आपको धन्यवाद ।

----------


## BP Mishra

> अगर पूर्ण किताब डाऊनलोड करनी हो तो उस जगह को खाली रखना चाहिए .............


 इस जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## simply_deep

*मास्टर जी की जय हो..ऐसे गुरुओ को मेरा सत सत नमन*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

धन्*यवाद.......................

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मास्*टर जी एक ऐसा साफटवेयर चाहिए जो कि फाईलो को खासकर विडियो फाईलो को कम्*प्रेस कर दे
1 जी बी डाटा को 10 एम बी में और कम्*प्रेस  करने में समय भी कम ले 
और एक्*सटेट करने में भी कम समय ले

----------


## The Unique

*मास्टर जी बहुत ही बढीया और ज्ञानवर्धक सुत्र है सम्मान स्वीकार करेँ।*

----------


## The Master

> *मास्टर जी बहुत ही बढीया और ज्ञानवर्धक सुत्र है सम्मान स्वीकार करेँ।*



शुक्रिया मित्र .......... आपका स्वागत है ..........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मास्*टर जी एक ऐसा साफटवेयर चाहिए जो कि फाईलो को खासकर विडियो फाईलो को कम्*प्रेस कर दे
> 1 जी बी डाटा को 10 एम बी में और कम्*प्रेस  करने में समय भी कम ले 
> और एक्*सटेट करने में भी कम समय ले


*एम् बी अभी भी कुछ ज्यादा नहीं है .......( मजाक ) इतनी कम रेजुलेशन में विडियो कहा दीखेगी ....डब्बे ही डब्बे नजर आयेंगे*

----------

